# Ultimate frog



## alex111683

I know it will be hard for 99.99% of you to narrow it down to just these but if you had to choose, what are people's 3 all time favorite legally available poison dart frog including the morph not just the general species. Here's mine:

1. Imitator Varadero
2. Imitator Intermedius
3. Galactonotus "Red Splashback" 

the last one was a super hard since it was a dead even tie between #3, Galactonotus "koi", fantastica "white banded", leucomela. Like I said for 99.99% narrowing down to three will be almost impossble.


----------



## ggazonas

Here are my top three

There were others but these stand out from those

1. Epipdobates anthonyi 'Santa Isabel'
2. Phyllobates auroteania 'Green'
3. Adelphobates galact 'Orange'


----------



## phender

ggazonas said:


> Here are my top three
> 
> There were others but these stand out from those
> 
> 1. Epipdobates anthonyi 'Santa Isabel'
> 2. Phyllobates auroteania 'Green'
> 3. Adelphobates galact 'Orange'


Those are interesting choices. Could you elaborate as to why they are your favorites?


----------



## Pumilo

Only three? That's like asking me to only breathe for 3 hours today!! Tall order my friend but I'll try.
1) Ranitomeya Benedicta (on a waiting list)
2) Ranitomeya Varadero (got it...2 bloodlines, both understory)
3) Oophaga Pumilio Escudo de Veraguas (got a pair, supposedly 1.1--still hoping they really are!)

Oh wait! Lemme change that to
1) Ranitomeya Chazuta Imitator
2) Ranitomeya Summersi
3) Ranitomeya Lamasi standard

Wait!! No!! What I said the first time!

Hold on! I'm gonna say for numbe....


----------



## ggazonas

Hope this elaboration helps

1. Epipdobates anthonyi 'Santa Isabel'- great red color, active bold little frogs, great parents and beautiful, loud call, good in groups or pairs, use entire viv..will also eat larger food items
2. Phyllobates auroteania 'Green' - nice mid size frog with an interesting call, great social interactions, and great looking frogs...also bold and can eat larger food items
3. Adelphobates galact 'Orange'- galacts in general are great...I love the color contrats bewteen the black and orange...again they are a great social frog, that has a interesting courtship behavior, also seem to do well in groups...


All the frogs I mentioned are easily seen in the viv and are great display animals over all since they are usually out. They all seem to be quite hardy as well.


----------



## alex111683

Pumilo said:


> Only three? That's like asking me to only breathe for 3 hours today!! Tall order my friend but I'll try.
> 1) Ranitomeya Benedicta (on a waiting list)
> 2) Ranitomeya Varadero (got it...2 bloodlines, both understory)
> 3) Oophaga Pumilio Escudo de Veraguas (got a pair, supposedly 1.1--still hoping they really are!)
> 
> Oh wait! Lemme change that to
> 1) Ranitomeya Chazuta Imitator
> 2) Ranitomeya Summersi
> 3) Ranitomeya Lamasi standard
> 
> Wait!! No!! What I said the first time!
> 
> Hold on! I'm gonna say for numbe....


I totally forgot about Beneticta! Ok new #3. Ranitomeya Benedicta


----------



## eldalote2

Top three favorites of this 24 hours.

1.) R. Imitator "intermedius"
2.) O. Pumilio "Escudo" or "Nancy"
3.) P. Terribilis "Orange"

Picked mostly because of color and personality.


----------



## Vermfly

I'm going to say...
1) _Ranitomeya vanzolinii_- cool little frogs, the gold spots glow in person
2) _Ranitomeya ventrimaculata_ 'Borja Ridge' -beautiful frogs, does well in groups, I want a 2.3 or 3.3 group sometime in the future.
3) _Ranitomeya imitator_ 'Varadero'- gorgeous colors and I've heard they are great bold frogs

I have a second 3 that I would call the dream list if they were legal and available.
1) _Ranitomeya yavaricola_- I love the light blue pattern with the bronze legs
2) _Ranitomeya fulgurita_- like the lime green one of dendrobates.org
3) _Ranitomeya defleri_- vivd patterns like a vent but even nicer


----------



## ggazonas

I'd like to see some more reason's why people picked what they picked....it would be especially nice if you actaully owned the frogs and could give a first hand account of why instead of " they are pretty " or " they are rare"


----------



## rcteem

Heres my list

1) Standard Lamasi- I absolutely love these lil guys. very bold and extremely colorful and bold for me. Plus we need to preserve them in the hobby as they are almost extinct in the wild.
2)Red Galacts- These are so beautiful even though they arent really a legal frog, just accepted. I love the way the red pops on the black body and they are so bold.
3)Any other poison dart frog not on my list...lol. They are all to beautiful to narrow down.


----------



## alex111683

Well for me since I am basically new to this hobby, I like my three because of their color and those would be the next step up for me and their not terribly hard to care for. From what I read they are great breeders too, my top two anyway.


----------



## eldalote2

1.) R. Imitator "intermedius"
2.) O. Pumilio "Escudo" or "Nancy"
3.) P. Terribilis "Orange"


Ok I will have a redo.
1.) I just got the intermedius and this is my first imitator. The are front and center, dont even run when you open the viv. They are a mini tinc in personality and their colors and pattern are unbeatable in my opinion. 

2.) I dont own any pumilios but Nancy or Escudo would be my first choice. Mostly just the colors are what make me love these two.

3.) Owning a Terribilis is like owning a more active pacman frog. They are awesome little bulldogs who pounce on anything that moves. Super bold, I have to constantly shoo them out of the way to do tank work.


----------



## InnoEcto

1. Standard lamasi- IMO, coolest looking dart frog, ours are shy, but that makes each sighting more rewarding.
2. R. Reticulata- Love the looks of these guys too. Cool miniatures, they definitely act larger than they really are.
3. Tough call here, probably a 3 way tie between summersi, benedicta, and escudos. If anyone has the edge, it's escudos, since they are the boldest of the 3.


----------



## rcteem

Ok, Three would be retics for me...thx for the reminder and glad to see we have the same #1 frog


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

rcteem said:


> Ok, Three would be retics for me...thx for the reminder and glad to see we have the same #1 frog


I think the standards will be in my top three when I get them too  As far as my favorite three frogs just by looks, I would say 
standard lamasi
benedicta
summersi

However, I have heard some of these are rather shy (and I don't own any yet) so if I had to pick three not just based on looks but overall, it would be more like azureus, just about any morph of pumilio (espcially blue jeans, solarte, basti, or escudo), and... gosh there are just too many great overall frogs to pick a third. Maybe Iquitos red-orange vents.
Bryan


----------



## Quaz

1) Azureus- Nothin beats the blue. Maybe because this was my first. Big bold and blue
2) Terribilis and bi-color gold- orange, mint and yellow- They are just a great, bold, big, active and easy to see display frog. Gotta love the black eyes against the skin color too.
3) Orange Galact- I'm sure the other galacts are cool but again; good in groups, good color... etc.
3)b. banded luec- Love the bands. Active, bold, nice trill call


----------



## frogface

It's hard to say. I've grown very attached to all of my frogs (and several of rcteem's lol)

1) D tincorius Lorenzo: These were my first frogs and still my favorites. They are just bold/shy enough. They let you look at them sometimes but sometimes they hide. Keeps the mystery in our relationship. 

2) all of the other frogs I have in my house: aruatus Super Blue; leucs; pumilio El Dorados; Red Amazonicus; vittatus; sips; standard lamasi (hah! in your face Chris!). 

3) all of my little tads. They are a wonder to watch. (erm Chris's little tads, lol)

There are many morphs out there I'd like to have some day, but, my attachment is to the frogs I know, personally


----------



## Dendro Dave

Frogs actually in the hobby (if only barely), and I don't already have...

I can't do just 3 

1. benedicta









2. ameerega bassleri chrome









3. Escudo red or red/blue









4. Ameerega silverstonei









5. Ranitomeya reticulata










Of any known frogs (that I've seen)...

1. Benedicta









2.Ranitomeya sirensis









3.Oophaga sylvatica s.l.
"El Pangan" 









4. Ranitomeya virolinensis 









or Ranitomeya opisthomelas








(Toss up, I'd need to see more pics or actual frogs)

5. Whatever this morph of pumilio, vicentei or "other" this frog is...









Well thats pretty close at least...I may be forgetting something I've seen and liked more then one of these. And I"m not sure about number 4 on the second list, I could probably substitute a lot of frogs for that choice and be just as happy


----------



## Jarhead_2016

My Top three and these are also frogs i own/have owned
1. 
A. Pepperi "Abiseo"- Loud Call Very Active good in male heavy groups









2.
Santa Isabella's- Loud Call Very Active Good in groups









3.
Leucomelas- Loud Call Very Active Good in groups


----------



## InnoEcto

Baltimore Bryan said:


> I think the standards will be in my top three when I get them too  As far as my favorite three frogs just by looks, I would say
> standard lamasi
> benedicta
> summersi
> 
> However, I have heard some of these are rather shy (and I don't own any yet) so if I had to pick three not just based on looks but overall, it would be more like azureus, just about any morph of pumilio (espcially blue jeans, solarte, basti, or escudo), and... gosh there are just too many great overall frogs to pick a third. Maybe Iquitos red-orange vents.
> Bryan


We have found all 3 types to be rather shy. They all have their activity patterns, but when they know that they are being watched, they seek cover.
It probably depends on the setup, and individual frogs a bit too.

Chris... great minds think alike, right?


----------



## gluedl

Damn hard question here...

1st (my all time favorite):

benedicta, as they must be the most beautiful frog available at the moment. I took the liberty of adding a pic of some of my offsprings:










2nd:

reticulata

3rd:

summersi (I hope getting some next year...)

Otherwise pretty nice choices I see here...

Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## ggazonas

Quaz said:


> 1) Azureus- Nothin beats the blue. Maybe because this was my first. Big bold and blue
> 2) Terribilis and bi-color gold- orange, mint and yellow- They are just a great, bold, big, active and easy to see display frog. Gotta love the black eyes against the skin color too.
> 3) Orange Galact- I'm sure the other galacts are cool but again; good in groups, good color... etc.
> 3)b. banded luec- Love the bands. Active, bold, nice trill call


I agree with your tie at #3....My #3 was also a toss up between the galacts and my leucs, however the galacts came out on top.


----------



## zamboey

1) Standard lamasi

2) Terribilis 

I have the mints one and they are everything you've heard and read about. Very bold, active and amazing. I swear they try to swallow my hand a few times as I am feeding them.

3)Green and Bronze auratus

They are not very popular but when they mature and are fully colored, they look awesome in person. Like some kind of radioactive frogs .


----------



## davy

1 ameerega silverstonei

2 ameerega pongoensis

3 ameerega altamazonica


----------



## Woodsman

The only correct answer is D.t. azureus. Number one, two, and three.

Richard.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas

1. _Mantella aurantiaca_ - my introduction to mantellas back in the mid 90's, still infatuated with them.

2. _Mantella bernhardi_ - I love little black frogs!

3. _Mantella cowani_ - I love little black frogs, plus I'd venture to say that any proper hobbyist of mantellas has _M cowani_ on their list.

4. _Mantella nigricans_ - I love the patterning and vibrant green.

5. _Mantella ebenaui_ - I love little brown frogs!

So I couldn't pick just 3, sue me


----------



## wjesse

1. Azureus- They seem to like me back  They always hop to the front of the tank when I am near. Plus the reaction I get from guests when they see them for the first time is priceless; "Whoa! I feel like I just dropped acid!" was my favorite 

2. Imitator Veradero- I just got a group of these and they are bold and their patterns are intense! I like their metallic sheen too. They hide/ sleep in the most interesting places as well (I see their little heads popping out of my plants a lot).

3. Leucs- They are just a fun frog. The fact that they do well in groups and have a striking pattern make me like them. Plus they seem to get fatter and rounder than other frogs I've had. They look like marbles when well fed!


----------



## motydesign

#1 A. Galac (not a hard frog to find, but just something about them)
#2 P. Escudo (small and shy, but itll be rewarding if they breed for me?)
#3 R. Vent (dont have them yet but if they are anything like my varib. theyll be great)


----------



## vivlover10

This very tough!

1) ranitomeya benedicta; they are large, have amazing color, do very well in groups, whats not to love!

2) ranitomeya lamasi "standard"; they have one of the coolest patterns, they are yellow, they are large, the do well in groups, also they are bold.

3) ranitomeya reticulata; they have the coolest colors (especially the stripped ones), and they are quite bold


----------



## Redhead87xc

Wow. That is a hard question to answer. I like them all in different ways. If I had to choose three they would be:

1. D. Tinctorius "Azureus"- Mainly for its bold behavior. But its also such a cool frog because even though it is one of the most common Tincs, it still thrives in the hobby and remains one of the most loved by the general public. "Wow, look at that blue one". 

2. Phyllobates Terribilis- Because it has an awesome call and it does well in groups. 

3. Wow, this is a tough one. I guess.... R. Imitator "Verodero"- I don't have them yet, but their color is amazing and I have heard that they are really bold.


----------



## frogfreak

Woodsman said:


> The only correct answer is D.t. azureus. Number one, two, and three.
> 
> Richard.


I donno. New Rivers may have them beat. Their colouring is stunning!

Favs so far...

1) Leucomelas

2) New Rivers

3) Vittatus


----------



## Feelin Froggy

Hmmm... Only three.

1. Casti's (I know there is controversy over whether or not they are legal but I love them!!)

2. Chrome blue bassleri

3. koi syls (they are my wallpaper on my laptop!)

I'm like rcteem though... anything I dont have is awesome!! 

Hopefully someday we can crack the code on silverstonei becuase they are AMAZING!!!


----------



## thedude

thats a tough one.

1. 'Southern' variabilis - these guys are amazing looking, really bold, and do good in groups. they also use every inch of their tank.

2. uakarii - amazing mix of colors, usually out and about.

3. reticulata - amazing colors and very bold, out all the time.

just to add a couple more  i dont own these yet

4. benedicta 

5. 'Chrome Green' bassleri

6. 'Highland' lamasi


----------



## Woodsman

Hi Glenn,

New River is a locality that is VERY close to the Sipaliwini Savannah. I don't think there is any doubt that the two froogs are very closely related and, therefore, both similarily AWESOME!

Take care, Richard. (Ditto on the D. leucomelas..My group of Guyanan Bandeds are really stunning frogs and rival any in the hobby for beauty).



frogfreak said:


> I donno. New Rivers may have them beat. Their colouring is stunning!
> 
> Favs so far...
> 
> 1) Leucomelas
> 
> 2) New Rivers
> 
> 3) Vittatus


----------



## SmackoftheGods

What's great about this thread (for me), is I've got my top three "legal" not incredibly rare frogs. (In no particular order)

R. benedicta
O. escudo
R. reticulata

In addition to (in no particular order):

A. bassleri 'Chrome'
R. uakarii
R. imitator 'Veradero'
R. variabilis 'Southern'
R. fantasticus 'Lowland'
R. fantasticus 'Caynarachi Valley'
H. valerioi

They're really all my favorite frogs 

So I've got to set my sights elsewhere and hope that UE gets me some, or... _somehow_ I'm able to find an import lisence from the EU (No particular order).

R. fantasticus 'Veradero'
A. silverstonei
O. sylvaticus 'Koi' (I realize this is merely a dream and will only ever be a dream... but I'm allowed to dream!)


----------



## myersboy6

i haven't been in the hobby very long but what i have really learned to love about all these frogs are the different calls so My top 3(as of now) would have to be these guys

1 *Standard Leucs* they were my first frogs very bold the second i got them home my are seriously out all day hunting and climbing all over every inch of my viv. When i first heard one call i thought it was the coolest thing ever! 

2 *Mint Terribilis* This is a frog i cant wait to get till i am able to build a bigger display. When i first got into this hobby i really really wanted to get a couple of these guys. There personality from what i have watch an how i've heard other people describe them standing there like statues not moving I just think there very cool and there a bigger frog. I like the bigger frogs but i cant culture bigger flies right now so i have to stick to smaller species but as soon as i can Mints will be the first ones i get! 

3 *Ranitomeya Varadero* I am actually about to get a couple of these! super excited! I LOVE there color they also have a cool call an i hear they are very active.


----------



## Feelin Froggy

Hey smack,

Why do you think Koi syls are only a dream? Because they are crazy expensive or not available? They are incredible!!! Blue bullseye histos are pretty BS too...

Had to add to my list. The above mentioned are my pdf top 3.

I would love ANY glass frog!! So cool!! Vietnamese Mossy frogs. I know these are easy to get but I hate keeping crickets. And since we're dreaming here agalychnis craspedopus.


----------



## ocellaris123

1) D. auratus (super blue and costa rican)
2) D. tinctorius (macheto)
3) P. terribilis (orange)


----------



## D3monic

Vermfly said:


> I have a second 3 that I would call the dream list if they were legal and available.
> 1) _Ranitomeya yavaricola_- I love the light blue pattern with the bronze legs
> 2) _Ranitomeya fulgurita_- like the lime green one of dendrobates.org
> 3) _Ranitomeya defleri_- vivd patterns like a vent but even nicer


I completly agree with the above dream list!

But legal...

Ranitomeya Reticulata
Ranitomeya Benedicta
Ranitomeya ....hmm toss up between uakarii and Highland lamasi....but since lamasi is the only one I don't have I guess I will go with that one.. I think..


----------



## boabab95

1.Leucs. By far.

2. E.anthonyi 'Salvias'

now what i plan on getting soon...
3.E. anthonyi 'SI'

4. basically all the other anthonyi/ tricolour Morphs... [i like anthonyi  ]


----------



## james67

Feelin Froggy said:


> Hey smack,
> 
> Why do you think Koi syls are only a dream? Because they are crazy expensive or not available? They are incredible!!! Blue bullseye histos are pretty BS too...
> 
> Had to add to my list. The above mentioned are my pdf top 3.
> 
> I would love ANY glass frog!! So cool!! Vietnamese Mossy frogs. I know these are easy to get but I hate keeping crickets. And since we're dreaming here agalychnis craspedopus.


not only is this locale (koi) found in a country that shut off export long ago, but its main range is inside a national wildlife refuge area, sooooooo not easy to get 

plus, those (koi and blue histo) are probably the 2 most expensive animals in the hobby today. much more expensive than even lehmanni.

my top 3 "legal" frogs would be (that i dont have):
O.granulifera all locales, particularly golfito
O.pumilio various locales
third is a tie between:
S. gottlebei, A. billinguis/ macero and R. benedicta

"grey area" frogs list would be very different. and before anyone gets offended, i would only acquire any of these animals with proper legal paperwork and only if i believed them to not be of smuggled stock.
O. sylvatica (koi, narino, el pagan, whitefoot, etc.)
O. arborea
O. histrionica various locales

james


----------



## tclipse

intermedius - bold & look like halloween
iquitos vents - flame paint job & brom orgies
azureus - "so are you gonna feed me or what?"

Dream frog:
Ameerega Flavopicta
edit - oh, and R. bombetes.


----------



## thedude

SmackoftheGods said:


> So I've got to set my sights elsewhere and hope that UE gets me some, or... _somehow_ I'm able to find an import lisence from the EU (No particular order).
> 
> R. fantasticus 'Veradero'
> A. silverstonei
> O. sylvaticus 'Koi' (I realize this is merely a dream and will only ever be a dream... but I'm allowed to dream!)


unfortunately if you get those frogs from europe, they are pretty much guaranteed to be either smuggled, or very close to the smuggled generation. not only that, but you would be decreasing the value of sustainable, known locality frogs from understory. this has already been done with vanzos, Varadero imis, and Sisa bassleri. 

just something for people to think about.


----------



## ChrisK

thedude said:


> unfortunately if you get those frogs from europe, they are pretty much guaranteed to be either smuggled, or very close to the smuggled generation. not only that, but you would be decreasing the value of sustainable, known locality frogs from understory. this has already been done with vanzos, Varadero imis, and Sisa bassleri.
> 
> just something for people to think about.


Depends on the breeder (and if you're getting them, you should know the person and approx how long they had them) - I know someone in Europe who has been breeding kois and silverstonei for a loooooooooong time


----------



## thedude

ChrisK said:


> Depends on the breeder (and if you're getting them, you should know the person and approx how long they had them) - I know someone in Europe who has been breeding kois and silverstonei for a loooooooooong time


fair enough. 99% of the time though....


----------



## Zoomie

From a new guy's perspective that has had limited/no exposure to so many species:

1) D. Auratus (green and bronze) - My first frogs. As a group, they run around the tank like a bunch of hooligans and are masters of running an obsticle course to grab a fly. I can stare at them forever as their skin color looks like it has been fabricated from titanium and powder coated with metallic paint.

2) P. Terribilis in orange or yellow - I do not own these frogs although they get the nod for our upcoming big living room tank. Bold as heck and put everything in the tank in their mouth. Rumbling,bumbling, stumbling.........got to have them.

3) This is a dead tie for me. Every time I go over to Chesney's I always end up with my face pressed up against the Orange Galacs tank. I can't take my eyes off of the things. They are very bold and all over the tank. The orange black contrast is absolutely incredible and I can't help but feel that they are studying me more than I am studying them. I created a wait list on her frog room wall and spray painted my name first in line for offspring. It was a bit much, but she won't be able to say that she lost the list. rofl

The frog that may be the most beautiful frog I have ever seen I stumbled across while reading TMPs. R. Variabilis. I know absolutely nothing about it but I am unsure that there is a more beautiful frog roaming this earth. Way out of my league............but hopefully some day.


----------



## goku

very very hard...ok, this will be my top 3 for big frogs:

1-fine spotted azureus
2-mint white terribilis
3-matecho

for small ones:

1-benedicta
2-varadero
3-variabilis

and another one for dream frogs:

1-sylvatica koy
2-histrionica read head
3-supatá golden frog

I'm only talking about the looks, I would classify them according to my personal experience If I would have had all frogs in the hobby, but because this is not gonna happen, I only can talk about looks!


----------



## SmackoftheGods

thedude said:


> unfortunately if you get those frogs from europe, they are pretty much guaranteed to be either smuggled, or very close to the smuggled generation. not only that, but you would be decreasing the value of sustainable, known locality frogs from understory. this has already been done with vanzos, Varadero imis, and Sisa bassleri.
> 
> just something for people to think about.


There was a reason I used the word "or" there. I'm not willing to undermine the UE project with frogs that they're working with or planning on working with. I know they've got plans for both the silverstonei and the Veradero fantasticus. However, unless they import them from Europe, the chances that they'll ever be working with Koi are miniscule at best.

I'd also like to request a little bit of specificity from some people. "Veradero" is a locality, not a species. "Veradero" can refer to the imitators (already prevalent in the US hobby) and the fantasticus (not legally imported to the US hobby yet). The term "R. Veradero" is meaningless.


----------



## goku

SmackoftheGods said:


> I'd also like to request a little bit of specificity from some people. "Veradero" is a locality, not a species. "Veradero" can refer to the imitators (already prevalent in the US hobby) and the fantasticus (not legally imported to the US hobby yet). The term "R. Veradero" is meaningless.


then if you want to be really specific you should talk about "varadero" and not "veradero", this is the corect name of the locality from wich they com from, correct me if I am wrong 

bye!


----------



## insularexotics

1) *Golden mantellas *(_Mantella aurantiaca_) - BOLD orange frog. my first and still the best
2) *Mantella cowani* - beautiful frog that needs more experienced Mantella people breeding it
3) *Any Epipedobates anthonyi/tricolor  *- pretty, good group frogs that can be bred and raised with minimal intervention, loud pretty call

Notice these are all cooler temp frogs. Less electricity in the winter


----------



## AzureusRBoss

Everyone here forgot the most superior frog in existence R. Vanzolini


----------



## AzureusRBoss

Of course I'm pretty opinionated only ever dealing with tincs, vanzolini, auratus, and Terribilis but I only own my own vanzos haha the other frogs are a friends i just work with his frogs very often. But out of those frogs my favorite are 

1)R. Vanzolini
2)P. Terribilis 
3)D. T Azureus 

In that exact order.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Vanzos. Got 'em.
Azureus. Got 'em.
Intermedius. Got 'em.
Terribilis. Need 'em!!! 
variabilis. Need 'em!!!

Pesonally, vanzos are some of the coolest frogs out there and they can be very bold in the right tank after they get established.


----------



## ecichlid

Just curious, why have we seen D. auratus only mentioned once on this list? Why do YOU think they are not mentioned more often?


----------



## Dendro Dave

ecichlid said:


> Just curious, why have we seen D. auratus only mentioned once on this list? Why do YOU think they are not mentioned more often?


Superblues are at the top of my list. If they had the name histo, lehmanni, or slyvatica people would go nutz over them, but because they are auratus they don't get as much love 

Already have benedicta and sisa bassleri my other top choices.


----------



## ecichlid

More opinions needed!


----------



## PumilioTurkey

I guess for most of us who are not beginners, the obligate egg feeders are the pinnacle of frog keeping.


----------



## Dendroguy

Hmm.

1) Mantella cowani
2) Andinobates fulguritus 
3) Oophaga pumilio 'Escudo'
Can't get much better than stark blue and red!

D


----------



## LoganR

ecichlid said:


> Just curious, why have we seen D. auratus only mentioned once on this list? Why do YOU think they are not mentioned more often?


It may be because they tend to be more secretive, at least for some morphs. It may be because they aren't considered challenging or rare.

I would put them on my list of three - though don't ask me to narrow it down to a morph. My oldest (almost 14 years old) are offspring of parents I bought in the mid 90s, just labelled "green and black." They are most similar to Tabogas.

My list would also include Phyllobates bicolor green leg and D. leucomelas.


----------



## BBoyette

1.)R.Reticulata
2.)O.Escudos
3.)O.Bastimentos


----------



## Judy S

Gee thanks Dendroguy...another beautiful, totally unfamiliar frog I'll never have:
Andinobates fulguritus. Stunning


----------



## papa_mcknight

My list would be:
1. Oophaga histrionica redhead
2. Oophaga Pumilio el dorado
3. Oophaga Pumilio isla colon


----------



## Dendroguy

Judy S said:


> Gee thanks Dendroguy...another beautiful, totally unfamiliar frog I'll never have:
> Andinobates fulguritus. Stunning


There are breeders in Washington and TX.

D


----------



## phender

ecichlid said:


> Just curious, why have we seen D. auratus only mentioned once on this list? Why do YOU think they are not mentioned more often?


I think its because, for most of the morphs, you never see them in your tank. OTOH, I would list the "El Cope" morphs as one of my ultimate frogs. They are VERY bold and their colors remind me of the blue histos.


----------



## JonRich

#1.Oophaga Pumilio "bastimistos" 
#2.Oophaga Pumilio "bastimistos" 
#3.Oophaga Pumilio "bastimistos"


----------



## hamz77

1)R. Benedicta "Pampa Hermosa" Mine aren't producing
2)R. Summersi same deal
3)all others


----------



## ecichlid

JonRich said:


> #1.Oophaga Pumilio "bastimistos"
> #2.Oophaga Pumilio "bastimistos"
> #3.Oophaga Pumilio "bastimistos"


 OK, look, that's only one species and you know it. At least list your color morph preferences in order.


----------

